# STEROIDS FORUM > PCT (POST CYCLE THERAPY) >  Test Cyp PCT start time

## J. Cole

Hey everyone,

In my research I have read a lot of different numbers being thrown at me as to when to start my PCT after my last shot of cyp. Some have said 2 weeks and some say 3 weeks. Can anyone give me some insight in to when i should start my PCT. There are so many different numbers for half lives and active lives of the compound.

Thanks guys

----------


## Tlee8769

18 days after last shot is the proper time to start PCT.

----------


## J. Cole

thanks tlee

----------


## Tlee8769

No problem best of luck.

----------


## THE-DET-OAK

if you only wait 18 days after your cycle to start PCT make sure you run it 6 weeks. your T levels will get to about 6,000 on your cycle, with a 7 day half-life (which is short by most standards) it will take 28 days for your T levels to get to 375. its not until then that your HPTA will attempt to restart. this is why i would never com a cycle with any but prop, meaning i would switch to a short ester of T so that the window of effectiveness for HPTA is much smaller, because of the shorter half-life.

----------


## robofish

so you dont wait 18 days after you stop test c to start pct?

----------


## Tlee8769

> if you only wait 18 days after your cycle to start PCT make sure you run it 6 weeks. your T levels will get to about 6,000 on your cycle, with a 7 day half-life (which is short by most standards) it will take 28 days for your T levels to get to 375. its not until then that your HPTA will attempt to restart. this is why i would never com a cycle with any but prop, meaning i would switch to a short ester of T so that the window of effectiveness for HPTA is much smaller, because of the shorter half-life.



Now you are just gonna confuse the guy its 18 days bro look at this guy and his post count should reveal it all to ya its 5 days into may 340 posts. Here read this on the guy http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...ut-THE-DET-OAK. Go with 18 days bud tried tested and true.

----------


## J. Cole

> Now you are just gonna confuse the guy its 18 days bro look at this guy and his post count should reveal it all to ya its 5 days into may 340 posts. Here read this on the guy http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...ut-THE-DET-OAK. Go with 18 days bud tried tested and true.


Yeah believe me Tlee I am beyond annoyed with this character... Ill go with the 18 days thanks

----------


## Tlee8769

HAHA ok smart man. For future check this out for start times bro http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...CT-start-times its a sticky and pretty accurate from my research.

----------


## J. Cole

> HAHA ok smart man. For future check this out for start times bro http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...CT-start-times its a sticky and pretty accurate from my research.


great link and will do thanks man

----------

